# red marks appearing on toddler



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi

My 17 month old has for the past 3 days been coming out in some red marks over his body and face. They just come and then disappear again. Anybody got any clues what this could be. One minute he has maybe five red marks then when you look again they have gone. They were there at lunch time on his back and my mum has just phoned to say they away again. When I had a look at lunch time when they appear it was like there was a white bit of raised skin inside the red mark Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, they sound a bit like hives so maybe a reaction to something It's really difficult without being able to see them! Is he poorly at all?? Are the area dry? Do they look like hives or bites? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, I had looked up internet and thought that might be what they were.  He is happy enough in himself.  A bit clingy and red cheeks but he is teething as well.  Do I need to see a doctor about them or should I be doing anything?  Cant think of anything different what he has had.  He did fall on Monday at Toddlers and cracked his forehead on the wooden bridge.  He had an egg on his forehead which came out really quickly and a thick lip but which both went down by t-time.  I took him to the pharmacy and she said he would be okay.  (Just thought id mention it). thanks a lot. Aikybeats x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't think they are related but it might be worth popping to your gp to show the spots/hives, I had lots of them a few years ago and was told that they were an allergic reaction, I still to this day have no idea what from but moisturiser helped ease the itch that's if they are itchy and piriton will help, but see if you can get someone to have a quick look at them

Nic
Xx


----------

